

 Social Experiment - join something you know nothing about - whyleys
http://www.11kclub.com
Just for full disclosure - I am behind this site. The club and it's one exceptional benefit will remain a secret until 31 October. Only apply if you are available on 11 November. There are 11,000 spaces available but we'll decide on who is admitted to the club. This website was created for two reasons: 1. To see if people, in today's world, would join something they know nothing about. 2. To give 11,000 people something for free that will be of genuine benefit to them.<p>Thanks<p>Steve
======
monsto
More clique-crap that will be forgotten before it completes.

